# My first attempt....Sour Cherry.



## JezterVA (Jun 6, 2010)

I have probably around nine to ten pounds of sour cherries in the freezer right now along with a quart jar of juice that I collected from last weekends picking activities. Will this be enough for a 6 gallon attempt? Should I go smaller? Also, while I was at the HBS the other day, I noticed several different types of wine yeast. What type should I use for sour cherry wine? I’ll want the wine to be slightly sweet when finished. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JezterVA (Jun 6, 2010)

I found my answer to the yeast question. I've been reading this forum for nearly 6 hours now and I can see that this is going be trouble. It was just as bad when I got into cigars and scotch.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

JezterVA said:


> I have probably around nine to ten pounds of sour cherries in the freezer right now along with a quart jar of juice that I collected from last weekends picking activities. Will this be enough for a 6 gallon attempt? Should I go smaller? Also, while I was at the HBS the other day, I noticed several different types of wine yeast. What type should I use for sour cherry wine? I’ll want the wine to be slightly sweet when finished. Thanks in advance for the help.


What do yopu mean qt of juice? What kind?
What kind of equipment do you have?
You need chemicals and a hydrometer.
Making wine is more than adding yeast
1st you need to depit the cherries
2nd you need 5-6# per gallon 
3rd Starting gravity should be no higher than 1.085
4th I suggest Lalvin 1116 or Red Star Cote des Blancs for yeast.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 6, 2010)

just made ours with 1116, but cote des blancs works well too.

tom is right, more info would help us in our advising.


----------



## deboard (Jun 6, 2010)

I used 5 lbs of tart cherries for a 1 gallon batch, so I would go smaller if I were you. I also added some raisins for body. I used Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast since cherries can be high in malic acid, and that yeast will help to neutralize some of it.


----------



## JezterVA (Jun 6, 2010)

My quart of juice is from the same cherries that I'll be making the wine from. Gathered from the bowls that were used during the picking process.

I'll be buying my equipment later this week and getting started soon. I've been reading the site nearly all day, and I fully realize that making wine is more than just adding yeast. ;-)

I was just trying to get a couple questions out of the way before I started investing in equipment. Love the site and the wealth of information. Once I re-find my recipe I'll post it back so you know what direction i'm thinking about going.


----------



## JezterVA (Jun 6, 2010)

Using this recipe, also from this site but substituting sour cherries and want a sweeter wine...

Cherry Wine [Dry] (3)
8 lbs morello cherries 
2-1/2 lbs sugar 
1/2 tsp tannin 
1 tsp pectic enzyme 
7-1/4 pts water 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
Port wine yeast 
Bring water to boil. Meanwhile, destem, wash and crush the cherries in the primary without breaking any stones. Pour sugar over cherries. Pour the boilling water over the sugar and cherries and stir well to dissolve. Cover and set aside until cool. Add remaining ingredients and ferment 5 days. Strain juice into dark secondary and discard pulp and stones. Rack after 30 days and again when wine clears. After two additional months rack into bottles and store in dark place. [Adapted from Leo Zanelli's Home Winemaking from A to Z]


----------



## JezterVA (Jun 6, 2010)

Midwest Vintner - You're in the wine capital of MO!!! I grew up in Jeff City and will be moving back home in about 15 months.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

OK so you are making one gallon. I see no Potassium Metibisulfite or Sorbate. I would suggest to get a hydrometer before you start. Without it you will be flying by the seat of your pants. If you have not gotten the yeast I suggest the lalvin 1116 or Cote des Blancs instaed
I would not keep the pits in I would strongly suggest to depit them. They sell cherry depiters cheap.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 6, 2010)

JezterVA said:


> Midwest Vintner - You're in the wine capital of MO!!! I grew up in Jeff City and will be moving back home in about 15 months.



soon to add to it


----------



## dderemiah (Jun 11, 2010)

What about using welches red concentrate instead of sugar? What impact does that have on the flavor? Positive or negative?

I am having a real hard time finding Morello charries in the Bay Area of California, but Trader Joes has cherry juice with grape to sweeten it and dried cherries. Do you think that combo will work?

Or maybe bing cherries and substitute water with juice and adjust the SG with sugar from there?


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2010)

If you want to make a f-pac go ahead. 
For sweetening you will need alot. 
If using Trader Joes then simmer to 1/2 for a f-pac
If you just want sweetening I would still make simple syrup.
Are you confusing F-pac to Back sweeten?


----------

